# 1994 Dutchman Pop Up Camper



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

Dutchman Pop Up Camper 
Brand New AC Unit
Brand New winch
Never Smoked in. Interior is in Great Shape
Tires almost new
This Thing is Ready to Camp
$3300 Cash 

Private message for appointment to see it.
its in katy in a storage unit out of the elements.
no scammers


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

..


----------

